

Lennart Poettering weighs in on Shuttleworth's Open Source Tea Party Comment - damohasi
https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/8yEgHgDP2xa

======
kbenson
It would be interesting to see Shuttleworth clarify, or retract his statements
if incorrect, but I won't hold my breath. I imagine he'll quietly ignore it
rather than address it. Lennart is already a whipping-boy[1] of the open
source community, so it's not like people won't jump to assume what Mark says
is true, regardless of the actual veracity.

[1]: He developed PulseAudio. He gets a lot of flak for that, for various
reasons, but I think most of it is that any new system will have a period of
instability based on the technology, implementation, and use. It's used in all
the major distros now, AFAIK.

~~~
molecule
Shuttleworth has a response:

[https://plus.google.com/116812394236590806058/posts/ZxiHd4Qx...](https://plus.google.com/116812394236590806058/posts/ZxiHd4QxDhr)

~~~
kbenson
Isn't that the original post, which Lennart is saying is incorrectly
attributing quotes and criticisms to him? I'm seeing Lennart's post as close
to 12 hours _after_ Mark's.

------
olgeni
Can I run Rails over Mir to get double drama?

